# Hello, new guy from Croatia



## duje.dukan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thats me .. enjoy


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Croatia is a beautiful country. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## duje.dukan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you very much )

Would You mind just taking a look on a topic i created as well.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?t=188082


Thank you


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

duje.dukan said:


> Thank you very much )
> 
> Would You mind just taking a look on a topic i created as well.
> Help needed - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums
> ...


Dragons. But that's only because I want a pair too.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum sir!

Where do you snowboard (location, resorts)?

Btw, like your jacket in the picture.


----------



## duje.dukan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank You GD .

I go to nearby cuntries like Bosnia&Herzegovina or Slovenia. And usually every two years i go to France(or some better ski resorts)

The weather ower here to hot for snow,i live in Split - middle of Dalmatian coast.. so yeah , its a bit tricky . But i manage [emoji14]


----------



## duje.dukan (Nov 5, 2015)

And tnx for the jacket.
Art of Flight Special - quicksilver


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Dobrodošao!


----------



## duje.dukan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hvala [emoji3]


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

*hi guy*

nice to see someone closer to Romania. i really like croatian seaside and inted to go again in summer. see you around


----------



## duje.dukan (Nov 5, 2015)

fraxmental said:


> nice to see someone closer to Romania. i really like croatian seaside and inted to go again in summer. see you around


Man.. if you come to Split just pm me here and will catch up on some beer


----------

